# Urine smell



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi there, 

I am noticing a smell to my urine which I haven't noticed before , I'm 15 weeks pregnant . I went to the midwife and she did a urine test and there was no sign of infection and said it was probably something I ate . But I still pick up that smell every so often . My urine is a normal colour , no pain when going , no itching . Could it be normal change ? I have been struggling to drink lots , but have been having more sips throughout . I am also awaiting swab results as have had some white discharge . ( have just had treatment for an infection and thrush ) . 

Sorry , I just keep worrying x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Goldrush. 

Sorry for delay I've not been well. 

If you've had it tested and a swan taken that's all you can do at present. Keep drinking lots squash, water etc and flush your system through. 

If starts stinging or burning then contact your gp/out of hours service. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Thank you kaz xxx


----------

